# internal parasites medication?



## risingl3gend (Aug 29, 2015)

Have a guppy that has long stringy poop thats been bothering it for a couple of days. Im guessing its internal parasite/ Didnt see any internal parasite medication at petsmart. Any ideas where i can get some and what to buy exactly?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Prazipro. Available at most stores or online.
http://www.hikariusa.com/solutions/healthaid/prazipro/


----------



## risingl3gend (Aug 29, 2015)

Thank you very much for the reply. I actually found some prazipro earlier today at big als. Your supposed to treat the tank with it and remove the carbon filter but i was told i can also treat the guppy by soaking a single drop of the med on its food. I did that earlier today so i hope it works out.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It's best to treat the whole tank. If one fish has it, it's highly likely that the parasite could have spread already. Treating the whole tank ensures that you eradicate the infection instead of seeing it bounce from one host to another.


----------



## risingl3gend (Aug 29, 2015)

so i have treated the whole tank twice with prazipro and now another guppy has the same issue. The current symptoms are the fish is very thin, not eating and has long stringy poop usually stuck to it most of the day. So im thinking maybe prazipro isnt the cure for whatever disease the fish are carrying. Any help?


----------



## bruce845 (Mar 9, 2015)

Kanaplex works internally. I have an extra bottle I can give you for 5$. If the fish begins to eat a cheaper route would be to soak food in epsom salt. 

Is the poop white or regular colour.


----------



## risingl3gend (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks for replying. The poop is white.


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

The most effective way to treat is to soak food in the medicine and give it orally. If they are reluctant to eat you can try frozen bloodworms.


----------



## bruce845 (Mar 9, 2015)

If its white - its likely flagette or tapeworms (prazipro treats tapeworms not flagette i believe). 

Best way, cheapest and most safe way to treat flaggette is to soak food in epsom salt at dollar store, just make sure its pure with no fragrance and feed it 3 days. 

As wiccandove mentioned - try bloodworms to entice it into eating or even soak the food in garlic juice - with epsom salt, you can buy seachem or just make your own (distilled water - garlic) for a buck or 2. Or another reason is perhaps the fish may not like the type of food that you have.


----------



## risingl3gend (Aug 29, 2015)

i have epsom salt used for bathing its made by Life brand. I also have api aquarium salt. what ratio do i mix it in and i dont have any garlic juice


----------

